# Bands or tubes for bb shooter



## Daddy-O (May 10, 2014)

I want to make several natural fork (or plywood/hardwood cut) slingshots that will have a dedicated use to shoot bb gun bb's. Since I don't know nuttin', I need ya'lls help. What is the best bands (or tubes) and pouch size for this? I can buy the materials and make my own, or purchase something ready-made.

If I make my slingshot from one of the templates found in the template section, which design would be best for some serious bb plinking action?

Thank you guys for helping this poor guy out.

Roger


----------



## Individual (Nov 6, 2013)

Single 2040 tubes, or 15-20mm therband green flats. Alternately straight cut .020 latex is 15mm width.

The leon S pouch is your nicest pouch.

I'd ask for it without a centering hole.

As for the template, it depends on what you want. I like smallest shooters as possible. You could go with the Mini hrawkeye if you like pinch grip 

My current setup is a pfs with 2040, But i wouldn't recommend it if you haven't shot PFS before, or smaller forked shooters.


----------



## Daddy-O (May 10, 2014)

Thanks for the information Individual. Leon S pouch, huh? I'll do a search on that. Good stuff.

Roger


----------



## reset (Apr 13, 2013)

If your looking for around 230/250 ish FPS. then TBG or .30 Latex cut 3/8 tapered to 1/4 at pouch will put .177's clean through a pop can at 25 feet or more. I tie mine at 6.5 to7 inches my draw is 32-34ish. I save all my larger slingshot bands when broke for my bb shooters. "Waste not want not" Dont know the author of that great old quote.

My pouches are homemade usually from old cloth and leather work gloves. The leather running across the knuckles will make you lotsa pouches . I prefer the lighter leather colors like gray so i can mark with ink where the bb is to be centered that way you dont need a centering hole where bb can fall out. Pouch measurement that works is 1 1/4 x 1/4.

Most of my bb forks have a gap of 1 " or so and no deeper than 5/8". Ive even shot them with a smaller gap closer to PFS's without having to tweak it to go over like you have to do for PFS slingers and larger ammo. BB's are small so if you keep the fork squared to yourself you can get away with it just ordinary shooting.

PS.......Probably stick to the wider gaps like 1" or more would be good if your a noob, and dont draw the bands back too much till you know how it shoots to save on your hands or fork hits. These lil boogers can hit and hurt hard. Hope this helps ya.


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

Use the smallest, lightest pouch you can. Singel 2040 is OK, but thin flatbands are better. I mostly use some TBG scraps cut 1/2 to 1/4 9 inches long. I tie them for a 7 inch pouch to fork length. With a small 'roo pouch, these scoot at ~350 fps, which is 70 fps faster than my Daisy Red Ryder BB gun. I like to shoot these from my natural fork Mango Altoids shooter. The video was made shooting 1/4 inch steel.


----------



## Daddy-O (May 10, 2014)

I don't know the author to that quote either, but it sounds like Benjamin Franklin. That's a bunch of great information for me. I have some tbg coming in the mail, and I have a bunch of those old work gloves you mentioned, so it looks like I'm set there.

I can make several mini hrawkeyes or posdibly the modified Northern bb shooters. I did order some 2040 tubes also, so we can see how we like that. I certainly like the idea of shooting through the can at 25 feet. . I also have someone much more capable than me looking into a good setup for us, so one way or another, we are gonna get this done.  Thanks for all the help.
Roger


----------



## Daddy-O (May 10, 2014)

That's one motivational and impressive video Henry. I'm convinced for sure. 
Roger


----------



## Individual (Nov 6, 2013)

Daddy-O said:


> I don't know the author to that quote either, but it sounds like Benjamin Franklin. That's a bunch of great information for me. I have some tbg coming in the mail, and I have a bunch of those old work gloves you mentioned, so it looks like I'm set there.
> 
> I can make several mini hrawkeyes or posdibly the modified Northern bb shooters. I did order some 2040 tubes also, so we can see how we like that. I certainly like the idea of shooting through the can at 25 feet. . I also have someone much more capable than me looking into a good setup for us, so one way or another, we are gonna get this done.  Thanks for all the help.
> Roger


I'm unsure of bandsets with tbg, Too much rubber and you'll actually lose power, Too little and you wont achieve the peak.

I really like tapers for BB's though. So i suggest tapering whatever you do!


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

Individual said:


> I'm unsure of bandsets with tbg, Too much rubber and you'll actually lose power, Too little and you wont achieve the peak.
> 
> I don't know the author to that quote either, but it sounds like Benjamin Franklin. That's a bunch of great information for me. I have some tbg coming in the mail, and I have a bunch of those old work gloves you mentioned, so it looks like I'm set there.
> 
> ...


I think the dimensions I gave will work just fine with TBG. That's the cut I used to shoot 432 fps with 1/4 inch steel. I won't argue that TBG is the best possible rubber for BBs, but it seems to be good enough.


----------



## stej (Jan 16, 2013)

2040 is good choice. Slow, but good enough 

Also I used latex that is sold with scout (don't know the thickness) cut to 1cm width, no tapering. Worked very well.


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

stej said:


> 2040 is good choice. Slow, but good enough
> 
> Also I used latex that is sold with scout (don't know the thickness) cut to 1cm width, no tapering. Worked very well.


I don't agree that 2040 is slow. I have exceeded 400 fps with 2040 and 1/4 inch steel.


----------



## stej (Jan 16, 2013)

Henry in Panama said:


> stej said:
> 
> 
> > 2040 is good choice. Slow, but good enough
> ...


That's impressive. When I shorten the tubes, so that they are fast, I get unpleasant handslaps --> I let them longer --> they are not as fast as bands.


----------



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

My go to is still the 1/8" amber tube I found It's crazy fast for BB's and no hand slaps. Works great for 1/4 too. I can cut them at 7" active for my 30" draw.


----------



## troutokie (May 4, 2014)

I like TBG cut straight for BBs and have had nothing but good luck with it. I recently purchased some of Metro Grades BB tubes and was amazed at speed with 177 bbs. Those tubes really spit the bbs fast. Metro... I would have thought these little tubes were maxed out on 177's. I am going to have to run outside and put some 1/4 downrange.


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

stej said:


> Henry in Panama said:
> 
> 
> > stej said:
> ...


I didn't say they are as fast a flats, just that they are not necessarily slow. Handslap is your slingshot's way of telling you you need heavier ammo, lighter pouch, etc.  I shoot thin tubes mostly on Ring Shooters and handslap isn't a problem. In my experience, if you go much over 200 fps with OTT (flats or tubes) you will get handslap.


----------

